# Slippery Elm Lozenges



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

At the bottom front says Henry Thayer & Co. On the bevel at the base of glass says 5 Pounds


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Closeup front left side.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Closeup front right side.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Photo of the back.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Closeup of the back.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Another closeup of the back.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

photo of the left side.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Photo of the right side.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Got this back in the early 90s from Cranston, R.I. when my wifes mother died & had to move her father back to Penna. with us. Had a stroke &couldn't take care of himself.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Found this in the basement with nuts,bolts, screws, washers,among other things in it.We all have the same thing , but probbaly in a coffe can or a jar. Hope you like it. I do!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 19, 2007)

That is a nice store display piece, what are the dimensions?  You could replace the glass viewing window?  I especially like all the ovals with herbs listed in them.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Rick glad you liked the tin. Sure is neat with all the different stuff written on it. I never really tried cleaning it. I'll have to give it a try. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Steve the dimesions are 7 3/4 H x 7 Wx 41/2 D. as for the glass I'll probably replace it. I also forgot to mention that's has Established 1847 written on the sides. Glad you liked it Steve.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 19, 2007)

Rick thanks for the neat link to Henry Thayer. Some really great information. Love the pic of the box of lozenges. I can't believe their still in business.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going to have to try and clean it on the weekend. Don't have time during the week. Work the graveyard shift (8:30 to 6:30) yuk!!! Let you know how it cleans up.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Rick I almost forgot. At the base of the bottle on the tin it says Cambridgeport,Mass. & in the link it says Cambridge. Did they change the name of the town or was their 2 different places?


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Rick thanks for the information. You solved that puzzle real quick. I thought they just changed the name of the town. A lot of the towns did that , either adding to or deleting part of the name. Thanks again Rick!!!!


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Rick ( lobeycat), I cleaned a small section of the tin where their wasn't any writing. This has a lot of years of dirt buildup. This one a pro to clean. Found what the color was anyway, off white like a cream color. I'm afraid of ruining it, so going to let it the way it is. At least I found out what the color was.Thanks Rick!!!


----------

